# my rifle project.



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

ok well guys i am still working on figuring out what i want. http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... highlight= that is the link to the start of my project. this is kinda an update with more questions

i am going with the savage 10 fb in .308. i am going to get a thumb hole stock for it. once again this rifle will be used to dog hunting and long range target shooting with maybe a lil deer hunting.

my next problem is. what stock do you guys recommend? wood or laminate?

also i talked to the gun smith already. but i need to figure out what to do. there is glass bedding and pillar bedding right? what do you guys recommend.

ok next part of the project. scope and rings. what rings should i be looking at?

scope: i am considering the sightron's because or all the good things i have heard and the lower price tag. any things to look for when getting a higher power scope?

mark


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Laminate IS Wood. Do you mean Wood or Synthetic. I'd go Synthetic personally, more "all weather" and rugged. I'm not sure why you'd want a Thumb Hole Stock, I mean, they're ok but I'd rather have the standard pistol grip style because it's easier to grab the gun and shoot, no having to find the hole with your thumb and all. .308 Win. will work, lots of ammo available and it's a good ctg. for deer. For scope I'd try something like a 2.5-10x or so. That'll give you 10x for the longer shots and a 2.5x for woods or close shots.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

For the stock I would get the laminate stock. It will be stronger than regular wood. You can also get ones that are died all different colors and they can look very nice. As far as bedding goes I can not point you in any good direction. I do know that both can be very good. I do like the thumbhole stock. I think they fit very well. As you know they are milled out to fit right or left handed models. Just do not try to shoot one with the other hand. I am left handed and tried that once not much fun, but when in the right hand it was a thing of beauty. 
For rings I usually use millet or Leupold. The reason I use them is because that is what is at the local gun store.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i know laminate is wood but the gunsmith also makes handmade one piece stocks out of solid oak <--(i think). this rifle is for long range shooting. i wont to start to get into target shooting long range but i also want a gun i can shot dogs with. i wont be out beating around the woods with it. i want a thumbhole stock because for me they seem more comfortable and i hold steadier.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd go laminate then, they're effected by changes in the weather less then a single piece of wood.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

ok thanks. thats kinda what i figured but i wasnt sure.

mark


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

im impressed with my sightron....clear as can be, very bright, mill-dots are great, holds zero very well


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i talked to the smith today and he is ready for it whenever i get it. i might go pick up the 10fb this weekend if i get a chance. he will be glass bedding it and putting it in a laminate thumbhole stock which he hand finishes. i cant wait. i was also wondering about ammo for it. has anyone heard of black hills match ammo? found out today i may have a hook up to get it cheaper but i dont know how good it is. what does it normaly run a box? thanks guys

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well guys i bought the rifle today and i took the gun straight to the smith. i couldnt stand to look at it with that ugly stock on her . 3-4 weeks and i should have one hellofa shooter though 
thanks for all the help guys

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well guys i am really starting to get excited. today i was at scheels with my fiance and i was looking at a harris bipod for my project. she asks which model i wanted since valentines day is coming up . lol what a girl!! i wonder what time of year dog start popping up :sniper:

mark


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dogdigger if you dont mind me asking, how much is it costing you for the new stock and gunsmith work?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

$275 for thumbhole lam stock that he is hand finishing and to glass bed the action.

mark


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks thats not too bad at all , The only thing I dont like about Savage is the stock, swap that out and you got one great rifle!!


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Dog I think you love your set up! I have a 110FP in 300WIN i too dumped the factory syn. stock to much movement in the forearm with the Harris Bipod... not good when you can twist your forearm and it touches the barrel.

I got a Boyd's laminate thumbhole now and love it! I had to open the barrel channel some though to get the barrel to fit. it still needs bedded... but have also thought about doing a pillar job on it just haven't made up my mind yet.

with the price you've paid you got a good deal! I know you'll love shooting that 308 once ya get her back!

here is my 300
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/ ... ul1807.jpg


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i cant wait, i want to go out in april and shoot some p-dogs with it. i am still looking for a scope right now. i am down to the leupold vx3 6.5x20x50 or the mark 4 in the same power. any other suggestions?

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

VH i love you gun. that stock looks like the same brand as mine but mine looks like the one thats on the rem 700. it has the flat part under the barrel


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

wow i did get a good deal. those stocks go for like 200 dont they? jsut checked the prices.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i ordered my scope today. i got a leupold vxIII 6.5x20x50mm LR,T should be the perfact match  now i really cant wait

mark


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dogdigger said:


> well i ordered my scope today. i got a leupold vxIII 6.5x20x50mm LR,T should be the perfact match  now i really cant wait
> mark


You can't go wrong with that scope man! That's the exact one I have! Excellent optics under any conditions!

Ryan


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

uhh ohh scopes in  looks like another trip to the gun smith so he can mount it up for me. i would think the rifle will be done sometime this week.

mark


----------



## darkprnc69 (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is the deal. You can ask every body what they are shooting and what they think is the best gun for you and every one will have a opinion. You need to find the best rifle that you like. Read a few articles and magazines. Pick uop a copy of varmit shooter and some of the tactical magazines.

Have you shoot a lot of heavy caliber rifles before??? If so what was the largest caliber that you shot? Can you handle the kick of that heavy magnum round all day long??? These are some of the most important things to start with. Then decied on a caliber.

The 308 round is accurate out to about 1200m. I have heard of shoots even longer with the remington m40a sniper rifle that the army uses as well as with the winchester 70 that is used by tghe USMC. The 300 win mag is a great round that has fantastic balistics is flat shooter and at 1000yds has the ballistics of a 44 mag at point blank range, now that will thump any thing in the lower 48 states. The .338 is also a great round that the military and some police unit snipers use but on a limited basis and for serious long range targets.. As is the 50cal but most people can not afford a 50 and they are expensive to shoot.

Find a good starting caliber like the .223 it can be effective out to 900m+. I own a remington 700 bdl short action 223 with a bushnell 6x18x40 high contrast scope and i have shoot it out to 800 yards with 1" groups. I also own a savage 110 tactical 300 win mag. That has a springfield goverment 4x14x56 (http://www.armusa.com/SpringfieldScopes_3.htm ). This scope is great and i can range find out to 1000 yards. I have not dont jack to the riffle yet and it shoots groups the size of a quarter at 100 yards and im usiung some of the cheapest plinking ammo i can find. I would seriously start thinking of hand loading any thing in 300 win mag or any round that you want to target shoot.

As for modifiying my rifles i am going to polish the lug and bolt and then i am thinking of either replacig the barrel with a flutted one and haveing it cryoed. Or i will cryo the stock one and go from there. As for the stock i am going to use this one. http://www.rifle-stocks.com/silhouette.htm And i use this gun as my bear hunting rifle. As it is now i have carried it through the woods for over 4 miles with a molle 2 pack that had about 30lbs of **** in it. And it was ok weight wise.

Another good round is the 300wsm. I was reading a article in varmit shooter where a guy was reloading with a 125gr bulit and getting 4100ft a sec.


----------

